# によれば



## mdbvma

"トラピスト修道院の報告によれば、賊は中国語、それも熱河地方の訛りで目当てはヨーロッパ人だけだと説明している。"

Does this sentence means that "The report explained that the bandit's targets were only Europeans" or "According to the report, the bandit explained that his targets were only Europeans"?


----------



## wind-sky-wind

"The report explained that the bandit's targets were only Europeans"
or
"According to the report, the bandit's targets were only Europeans."

I mean, "... によれば（～だと）説明している" just means:
"According to ..."

So, Japanese people might use the wrong English expression
"According to the report, it (the report) said that his targets were only Europeans."


----------



## mdbvma

Well, my second sentence was "According to the report, the bandit explained that his targets were only Europeans". I was wondering whether the subject of the verb "explained" in the sentence was "the report" or "the bandit". Is it true that the subject of the verb "explained" is definitely "the report"? The sentence also says "中国語、それも熱河地方の訛りで", which made me wonder if the bandit himself was doing the explaining in Chinese.


----------



## wind-sky-wind

Anyway, in the English way of thinking, this sentence just means:
トラピスト修道院の報告によれば、賊は中国語、それも熱河地方の訛りで目当てはヨーロッパ人だけである。

"... と説明している" is linked to "... によれば," and in the English way, this "説明している" is dismissed as redundant.
So, the subject of "説明している" definitely is "the report."

Edited:
"The report explained that the bandit's targets were only Europeans"
or
"According to the report, the bandit's targets were only Europeans."

I mean by this
NOT your question should be
"The report explained that the bandit's targets were only Europeans"
or
"According to the report, the bandit's targets were only Europeans."

but
The answer is (This sentence means)
"The report explained that the bandit's targets were only Europeans"
The subject of "説明している" is "the report."

In the English way, you can also say
"According to the report, the bandit's targets were only Europeans."
The word "to explain" is not needed, if you use "according to ..."

This sentence doesn't mean
"According to the report, the bandit explained that his targets were only Europeans."

After all, translated literally, this would be like:
"According to the report, the REPORT explains that his targets were only Europeans,"
though it sounds awkward in English.

In Japanese, however,
トラピスト修道院の報告によれば、賊は中国語、それも熱河地方の訛りで目当てはヨーロッパ人だけであると説明している
is more common than
トラピスト修道院の報告によれば、賊は中国語、それも熱河地方の訛りで目当てはヨーロッパ人だけである。


----------



## mdbvma

Oh okay. In that case, does "賊は中国語、それも熱河地方の訛りで" mean, "The bandits were speakers of Chinese with a Rehe accent"?


----------



## wind-sky-wind

Simply, that's right, but strictly,
"The bandits were speakers of Chinese, and that with a Rehe accent."


----------



## mdbvma

Thank you very much, wind-sky-wind!


----------



## mdbvma

Actually, I have one final question. Does it sound natural in Japanese for "訛りで" to mean "speakers of x accent". "訛り" means just an accent, right? Is it easily understandable in Japanese for "訛り" to refer to a person, as it does here. For example, if I write, "賊は中国語です", do Japanese understand this to mean "The bandits were speakers of Chinese"?


----------



## Flaminius

Sorry for rocking the boat but the two difficulties you have with this sentence are solved by understanding 賊 as the subject of 説明している.  Your second question 訛り then need be looked at in the form 訛りで, which is an instrumental phrase.  The bandits explained in Chinese with the Rehe accent that they were only after Europeans.

Now your first question.  The narrator of the text relies on a report by a Trapist monastery for the news of the bandits and their aim.  Thus, he cites it by 報告によれば or "according to a report."  If the sentence had been a Japanese equivalent of an English sentence with "a report" as the subject, an inanimate subject, which Japanese tends to avoid, would have been periphrastically expressed by 報告では…と説明している.  I don't think によれば can capture an inanimate subject.


----------



## wind-sky-wind

First, I regard "賊は中国語、それも熱河地方の訛りで" as
"賊は中国語、それも熱河地方の訛りであり、..."

Flaminius seems to regard it as "賊は中国語、それも熱河地方の訛りで説明している."
I think, however, if so, it should be "説明した," not the present "説明している."

And as I repeated, in Japanese, “... によれば ... だ（している）” sounds awkward.
“... によれば ... ということだ（のようだ、と説明されている” would be more natural.


----------



## Flaminius

wind-sky-wind said:


> First, I regard "賊は中国語、それも熱河地方の訛りで" as
> "賊は中国語、それも熱河地方の訛りであり、..."


Your rewrite, *WSW*, understands that であり governs both 訛り and 中国語.  In other words, this reading needs to hail from a fuller sentence such as:
*賊は中国語であり、それも熱河訛りである。
Or more simply: *賊は中国語だ/である/だった/であった。

I wonder with *mdbvma* if 中国語 can mean “speaking Chinese.”  We can say 賊は熱河訛り but 賊は中国語 is impossible without sufficient context.  So 中国語 cannot describe a person as commanding that language, hence my judgment for the two sentences (* for being ungrammatical).



> Flaminius seems to regard it as "賊は中国語、それも熱河地方の訛りで説明している."
> I think, however, if so, it should be "説明した," not the present "説明している."


Yes, he regards it so.  :-]

_Teiru_ is not just for the present.  Like below, it can also be used for describing things in the past.
難問はすでに解決している (『シャーロック・ホームズの冒険』深町眞里子訳)
A simple 解決した sounds as if the detective solved the problem in an immediate past.  It can even mean that he solved it as he spoke.  In contrast, している suggests that it was solved a while ago.  If the bandit incident happened some time back, 説明している sounds pretty natural.



> And as I repeated, in Japanese, “... によれば ... だ（している）” sounds awkward.
> “... によれば ... ということだ（のようだ、と説明されている” would be more natural.


Granted that によれば collocates well with ようだ, そうだ, とのことだ and other sentence-final expressions that have a reportative function, it is not a mandatory construction.  By reportative function, I mean that they present the governed statement as information according to an external source.  They also convey the nuances that the speaker is not sure of the statement.  One can do without them when succinctness and cool logic are the top priority; in particular, a written record of official nature.


----------



## wind-sky-wind

そういう反論は百も承知でした。
だから、そういう観点ではどちらか決めきれないと思います。
私は別の観点で自分の判断をしたわけですが、なかなか英語では伝えられないと思って、上のような説明で逃げました。

つまり、書いていることの内容です。
賊自らが目当てが何かを説明するのでしょうか。
「中国語で、それも熱河地方の訛りで」とまで言っておいて、
それがただ説明で使った言葉を表すだけなんでしょうか。

そこまで言うわけだから、「中国語で、それも熱河地方の訛りで」というのは
「報告」に賊の正体として表すような重要なことだと思いました。

この文を読んだ瞬間、最後の「説明している」は「～によれば」に続くだけのものと感じました。

Flaminius さんの #9 の回答でそういう可能性に気づかされ、「... 訛りで」の後に読点もないので、
そういう取り方もあるのか、とちょっと考えましたが、
やはりこういう理由でそれはおかしいな、と思い直しました。

そもそも、全体的に自然ではなく、私の考えで行っても、最後は
「説明されている」などの方がより自然ではあります。

読点がないことも含めて、私の考え通りであっても、あいまいになってしまっているのは確かです。


----------



## Flaminius

wind-sky-wind said:


> 賊自らが目当てが何かを説明するのでしょうか。


説明することは十分考えられます。このテキストは特定の人々を指して「賊」と言っていますが、それ自体が一定の立場、偏見の表明であり、「賊」自身は自由の大義に身を捧げる闘士と自認しているかもしれません。当然、自らの大義がなんであるか説明したとしても自然なことです。現代でもここでいう「賊」のような人々が多数の人質を取った後、国籍や宗教によって一部を解放することがあり、その際に目当てがなんなのか説明されるわけです。

熱河訛りが重要な情報なのは、賊の出身地によって事件の起こった地方への反植民地運動の浸透度合いを測るからではないかと思いました。

この文章は少なくとも70年前に書かれたものなので、21世紀の言語感覚では不自然な特徴があるかもしれません。しかし不自然さがより少なくなるよう読解することは重要です。文体レベルの不自然さを文法レベルの不自然さで解決することは、この方針にそぐうものではありません。「によれば」でマークされた名詞が「説明する」の主語に相当するという読みは、テキストにかなり大きな文法的誤りを持ち込むことになります。


----------



## wind-sky-wind

たまたまあった文がそんなたいそうなもんなんでしょうかね。
少なくとも70年前に書かれて、そんなたいそうなもんだというのであれば、この文の原典なりをご存じなら、教えていただきたいものです。


----------



## Flaminius

確かに70年前に書かれたかどうかはわからないですね。ただしその時代に関して書かれたものだということは分かります。カトリック団体が中国で公然と活動するのは、共産化後は難しいでしょう。

また、中国で賊が反政府武装勢力を意味するのは珍しいことではありません。黄巾賊とか。


----------



## mdbvma

Thank you very much wind-sky-wind and Flaminius for discussing this issue. I understand now where the ambiguity in the text lies. Unfortunately, I don't have access to the original report of the monastery. The events in question took place in the year 1937 in Zhengding, Hebei Province.


----------

